# some questions about the mahjong cube



## daniel0731ex (Nov 20, 2009)

i recently made an order on popbuying.com, and added a mahjong cube along. but i'm not quite sure about if the color on the cube is engraved of just simply a layer of paint sprayed on the surface. does anyone have this puzzle?


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 20, 2009)

I got my order from PopBuying 2 days ago. The Mahjongg cube is a Diansheng, and the colors are painted on just like their other cubes.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 20, 2009)

nooo, i was really hoping that it is like the custom-made mahjing cube...

oh well, it's still nice to have one.



EDIT: i found a link of the auction

http://goods.ruten.com.tw/item/show?11090530891749



BTW the real mahjong cube. this is purely hand-made (i meant the engraving)


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn. That cube is very nice !!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 20, 2009)

a better picture of the engraving:


----------

